# BMW X5 E70 Snap-In adaptor for Iphone 6,7, or 8



## dompie99 (Mar 13, 2017)

Good day,

I am looking fot the Snap-in Adaptor for an E70 2013, BMW X5.

I am sick and tired of using the armrest as a storage for the phone since there is an adaptor.

Which is the best one.
__________________


----------



## dompie99 (Mar 13, 2017)

ON Ebay, I found this item PN: 84212451894 

Will it fit ?


----------

